# Twin vs. Directional



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

a true twin (twin shape + twin flex) is ideal for a freestyle rider


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> a true twin (twin shape + twin flex) is ideal for a freestyle rider


Yes indeed  A setback directional twin gives you more all mountain versatility. Remember now, setback can be anywhere from mininal at .5 too setback a mile at .25 maybe more for a swallowtail or dedicated pow stick.

Directional twin = setback inserts/flex/sidecut.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Long story short and without the "Please search" stuff...go twin.


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

so is directional better for all mountain?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's preference. I ride mountain on a twin tip. Directional boards would be lame in a park, though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Depends if your version of all mountain includes alot of freestyle, or a lot of powder. For more freestyle you would want true twin, for an all mountain with an emphasis on freeriding you might want directional.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> It's preference. I ride mountain on a twin tip. Directional boards would be lame in a park, though.



 Lame in the park ?? come on Flick ? thats bollocks. IMO. I ride a setback twin (.5) and it rips the park and pipe and I have nver set the binders back for pow. That being said, I ride a quiver of boards so I choose depending upon conditions. If I had the money for one board and one board only, my choice would definatley be a slightly setback twin... and yes IMO its more versatile all mountain w/o hindering your freestyle progression... AND more stable landing jumps AND more Pop out of your turns due to the stiffer tail.. 

Hit us back with your thoughts F montana


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll probably be 60% runs and powder but I like hitting all the "home made" jumps on the runs and 40% park, so should I go twin?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

What about a directional twin? I've seen a few of those, where it's basically in between a twin and directional.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

burton21 said:


> I'll probably be 60% runs and powder but I like hitting all the "home made" jumps on the runs and 40% park, so should I go twin?



If you are a beginner/low intermediate then I say D. twin. If you are an accomplished rider looking to push your riding... then try a high end twin tip.. PREFERENCE as Flick mentioned is key, but only if you have the riding skill and experience to make buying a twin a good one board quiver 

For the type of riding you say you are going to be doing.. w/o question I recommend a slightly setback d twin. IMO maybe .5/.10


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Well with the jumps the directionals not gonna really matter except if your doin 180s and other things that you have to ride switch in. Although late this season i borrowed a friends board, only to realize he was goofy and it was a directional board. I rode the rest of the day "switch" on a directional board and didnt have too many problems. So you could probably ride a directional switch for a little bit.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't ride park, so maybe I spoke out of turn. I would just think you would want to ride switch, you wouldn't want a directional board. :dunno:

If you have a twin that you just don't set back, you're basically just riding a centered twin, which is what I would want in a park. The closest thing to park riding I do is a run of tabletop jumps at Timberline, so I could be completely off base about it.


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well I need a really wide board and my choices are very slim, all I have found are directional or twin. If you could find me a board that has a 26.6 waist size or higher thats directional twin I would deffinetly take a look at it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

All companies are making wide sticks for big footed riders.. Lib BTX skunk ape to name one... should not be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

for park go twin
for freeride and jsut realxin go directional
and setback wise stay center for park and maybe go for sumtin a bit further back say .15
and if ur goin pow then maybe a bit more back


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I don't ride park, so maybe I spoke out of turn. I would just think you would want to ride switch, you wouldn't want a directional board. :dunno:
> 
> If you have a twin that you just don't set back, you're basically just riding a centered twin, which is what I would want in a park. The closest thing to park riding I do is a run of tabletop jumps at Timberline, so I could be completely off base about it.


Nah bud...u did not speak out of turn. I have some experience here; just sharing my thouhgts like you.
I think you are over estimating the effect of a d twin riding switch. I set up my D twins centered. Atleast my all mountain .5 boards.. This way I am actually .5 ahead of the sidecut riding forward and .5 behind the sidecut riding switch. This makes for a slower entry into my switch turns and a quicker entry into my forward turns.\... and I find I like it alot. very smooth and predictable.

I would not do this with a board that is setback more than .10, but I have tryed it with my Bataleon Enemy which is setback .25 I think.. Doing this on a board with that much setbak kind of defeats the purpose of a Directional boards design.

btw when I say all mountain... I mean everything.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

A directional twin will ride switch just fine. Even though the shape is directional, the twin tips will handle switch turning well.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

don't pay too much attention to shapes unless you're looking for something specific

flex is the thing you're after


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

burton21 said:


> Well I need a really wide board and my choices are very slim, all I have found are directional or twin. If you could find me a board that has a 26.6 waist size or higher thats directional twin I would deffinetly take a look at it.


I'm in a similar position as you, but I don't do as much park, more runs. I bought a Ride Antic Wide, which is a "twinnish" shape. Kind of the best of both worlds, which I ride centered. Or, the other board I strongly considered was the Burton Mayhem, but went with the Ride for just a couple of reasons. I'm pretty sure both are still in stock at Sierrasnowboard.com and 50% off


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Where a free ride, directional board excells is for true free ride where stability at speed, float in pow and superior edge hold on ice are what you are wanting.
> 
> A progessive sidecut is very nice for these free ride boards as the shape of the sidecut allows you to enter the turn tamely and as the sidecut deepens, it rockets you out of the turns.


Is this when there is two diff sidecuts on the board? And the larger sidecut is toward tip/tail and smaller one in the middle?


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

ok I decided I'm getting either the burton mayhem or the nitro t1. I like doing powder and runs but I also like to hit the park and do 180s 360s rails boxes ect. Which is better for me? Or should I look at another board?


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

burton21 said:


> ok I decided I'm getting either the burton mayhem or the nitro t1. I like doing powder and runs but I also like to hit the park and do 180s 360s rails boxes ect. Which is better for me? Or should I look at another board?


Consider the Ride Antic too. I rode that and the Mayhem at a demo back east, and like the Antic more.

- Style: ATV
- Shape: Twinish
- Sidecut: Quadratic
- Stance: 3/4" Setback

Construction Features:
- Thin Con
- 90A Slimewalls
- Carbon Array 3
- Foundation Tuned Core
- Hybrid Glass
- Carbon & Aramid Laminates
- Fusion 4000 Base
- 2x4 Inserts


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

It's not wide enough. I have a size 14 boot.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

burton21 said:


> It's not wide enough. I have a size 14 boot.


Here's the waist widths for the Wide version:

158 wide cm = 262mm
162 wide cm = 263mm
165 wide cm = 264mm


I rock a size 13 and it's fine for me... How big of a width do you need?


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Do you get any heel/toe drag? What are your stance angles? If you have room on it, it might work for me.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

burton21 said:


> Do you get any heel/toe drag? What are your stance angles? If you have room on it, it might work for me.


I haven't ever experienced any drag, personally. My angles are +30/+15. Centered stance


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Do your boots overhang on heel or toe side? And this is kinda weird but do you know the length of your boots? And what brand are they? I want to see how long 13s are cause my 14's seem like 30 cm's long. Lol


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Kanilas said:


> I haven't ever experienced any drag, personally. My angles are +30/+15. Centered stance


this isnt a freestyle stance at all though, and a 30* angle on the front is using a whole bunch of the board. if you are say for example 15,-15 you are going to hang off quite a bit more.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

burton21 said:


> Do your boots overhang on heel or toe side? And this is kinda weird but do you know the length of your boots? And what brand are they? I want to see how long 13s are cause my 14's seem like 30 cm's long. Lol


Mine are 31.9cm Liquid boots. I have no idea what model. They pretty much fit just perfectly on the board. I've carved and stopped on edge, and never had them drag, it seems to work for me. If you want, put your boots in your bindings, and measure the total overall length and use trig to figure out if it'll fit. As it turns out, mine do hang over the board slightly, according to that trig. But I don't have any problems. However, it might just be me. I'd listen to what others have to say too



jmacphee9 said:


> this isnt a freestyle stance at all though, and a 30* angle on the front is using a whole bunch of the board. if you are say for example 15,-15 you are going to hang off quite a bit more.


I don't ride freestyle, I ride all mtn. I thought when I read your initial post, you said freeride, sorry about that


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> this isnt a freestyle stance at all though, and a 30* angle on the front is using a whole bunch of the board. if you are say for example 15,-15 you are going to hang off quite a bit more.


t

?? would you say that 21 -6 is a 'freestyle stance'?? Protypically?

Terje Haakonsen rides these angles and I consider him to be the best snowboarder that ever strapped on a plank.

Stance angles are completly a personal preference. Anything goes as long as it works for YOU. After all the way you are situated on your board largely determines how you will be able to make the board perform. Movement equals board performance.

Stance angles/stance width. Its up to the individual. No right way.


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. It helps to know this stuff when you want to make sure you get the right board lol.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Any board can be ridden switch well; the rider just has to get the feel for the handling of the board and dial it in. A twin tip is really not of any advantage for park if all you do is straight airs off kickers. Where the twin helps is spins.


yeah some people put too much thinking into this and think they can't ride switch or do any park if their boards aren't a true twin or a true park board :laugh: i can ride all over the mountain regular or switch on a true twin or a directional twin or a directional. 



burton21 said:


> ok I decided I'm getting either the burton mayhem or the nitro t1. I like doing powder and runs but I also like to hit the park and do 180s 360s rails boxes ect. Which is better for me? Or should I look at another board?


if you really do 180's, 360's, rails, boxes, etc then you will be able to still do this on any board whether it's a twin or directional or whatever. if you're good enough to do that, you're not going to be held back by the type of board.


----------

